
Ask HN: What is your favorite podcast on data science? - aiw1nt3rs
focusing on machine learning &#x2F; stats &#x2F; AI &#x2F; data viz &#x2F; analytics
======
kasperset
Linear Digressions:
[http://lineardigressions.com](http://lineardigressions.com) Simplified and
easy for beginners.

Talking machines:
[http://www.thetalkingmachines.com](http://www.thetalkingmachines.com)
Interviews and detailed explanation.

------
internals
Data Skeptic is great! Alternates between <10 min shorts on a specific concept
as well as longer interview shows.

[http://dataskeptic.com](http://dataskeptic.com)

